# Nvidia RTX 30XX series



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi all,

From all of the initial research I have done on this freshly announced series of GPUs from Nvidia, it looks like there is no hardware decoding for h.265 4:2:2 10-bit video.

Has anyone else been able to find out if this video codec is supported? On the Nvidia website they are focused on the AV1 codec only.

Really not sure what to do now in terms of upgrading my PC to handle R5 video files.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Joules (Sep 2, 2020)

I would wait for the cards to actually get some testing before reading in too much. Just because they don't advertise an upgrade on launch day, doesn't mean it's not there. In any case, I would try and wait for the launch of all the other things expected to arrive before the end of 2020 if you upgrade for such a specific requirement. 

AMD Zen 3 CPUs and RDNA2 GPUs are coming, and I believe even Intels Xe GPUs are still rumored to be out soon?

If none of these options will support these will support the specific subsampling that is is issue, that would be unfortunate for Canon. But at this point, I don't think there's any hard evidence in support or against this assumption.


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks for your input, definitely sounds like it's worth waiting a little while longer...


----------



## LDS (Sep 6, 2020)

Check this page when it is updated:









Video Encode and Decode GPU Support Matrix


Find the related video encoding and decoding support for all NVIDIA GPU products.




developer.nvidia.com


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 7, 2020)

LDS said:


> Check this page when it is updated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll keep an eye out


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 18, 2020)

early reports seam to indicate that h.265 4:2:2 is not supported by the new nvidia cards... hopefully one of the other options coming out will support it...


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Sep 25, 2020)

Chris.Chapterten said:


> early reports seam to indicate that h.265 4:2:2 is not supported by the new nvidia cards... hopefully one of the other options coming out will support it...



It now looks like the Intel tiger lake GPU may support h.265 4:2:2 decode... fingers crossed


----------

